# Johnny Castaway



## mapLayer (29. März 2010)

Ich wende mich an euch, weil ich Denke und Hoffe, das man mir Hier am ehesten helfen kann. 
Ich würde gerne wissen ob es irgendwie möglich ist Johny Castaway( den Urzeitscreensaver) unter 64 bit Windows 7 zu betreiben? Oder ob Jemand das Programm (wenn möglich) irgendwie Lauffähig machen könnte 
Wäre voooll Toll von euch 
Johnny Castaway's Links


----------



## bingo88 (29. März 2010)

Hmm... ohne Sourcecode wird ne Portierung auf nen modernes OS eher ne längere Aufgabe, zumal in anbetracht des Jahrgangs (1993) der Kram im worst case noch in Assembler geschrieben ist


----------



## mapLayer (29. März 2010)

AAA Klingt sehr beängstigend
Also Kann man gegen dieses gar Schreckliche Monster der Zeit nichts unternehmen um es Aufzuhalten?
manchmal kann ich den technischen Fortschritt nicht leiden
aber danke<3


----------



## bingo88 (29. März 2010)

Man könnte die Ressourcen aus den entsprechenden Dateien rauspulen (keine Ahnung welches Format, ließe sich bestimmt in Erfahrung bringen) und dann daraus mit modernen Mitteln nen Screensaver machen. Da ich sowas noch nicht gemacht habe, kann ich dir da keine (genaue) Aufwandschätzung liefern! Es wäre auf jeden Fall nicht mal eben portiert 
Aber das hängt echt von der zugrundeliegenden Technik ab. Wenn das so ne Art VM ist, wie zum Beispiel damals bei Monkey Island und Co (siehe dazu auch mal ScummVM bei Interesse), kann man das evtl. einfacher gestalten. Wobei es ja nen Screensaver ist und aus DOS-Zeiten stammt, da war das mit dem Multitasking noch net so verbreitet 

Mein Tipp wäre: Es muss angepasst bzw. komplett neu entwickelt werden, um auf einem aktuellen System laufen zu können. Wenn das ne echte DOS-Anwendung ist, wovon ich jetzt mal ausgehe, dann ist die 16-Bit. Das ist auch der Grund, warum es auf x86-64 nicht mehr läuft: Da ist der DOS-Kompatibilitätsmodus nämlich (glücklicherweise - okay hier wohl nicht ^^) dem Rotstift zum Opfer gefallen!


----------



## Bauer87 (29. März 2010)

Wen man alle Einzelbilder hätte wäre es eigentlich nicht schwer, was daraus zu machen. Allerdings gibt es tatsächlich eine „große Erfindung“ aus Europa: Das Urheberrecht.


----------



## midnight (29. März 2010)

mapLayer schrieb:


> Ich wende mich an euch, weil ich Denke und Hoffe, das man mir Hier am ehesten helfen kann.
> Ich würde gerne wissen ob es irgendwie möglich ist Johny Castaway( den *Urzeitscreensaver*) unter 64 bit Windows 7 zu betreiben? Oder ob Jemand das Programm (wenn möglich) irgendwie Lauffähig machen könnte
> Wäre voooll Toll von euch
> Johnny Castaway's Links



Also so weit liegt 1993 nun nicht zurück 

so far


----------



## n0stradamus (29. März 2010)

Habe gerade die 32-bit XP Version auf der Anbieterseite angeschaut.
Ergebnis: BSOD 
Wie man das portieren könnte...keine Ahnung.
Mit den einzelnen Bildern ginge das bestimmt(gibt einige YouTube-Videos) allerdings gibts ja ein Urheberrecht, wie schon gesagt. Man könnte sich ja mit dem Programmierer in Verbindung setzen, ich glaube kaum dass er etwas gegen eine Portierung auf ein neueres Betriebssytem hat


----------



## mapLayer (29. März 2010)

Hmm ich sehe schon ich werd das wohl nicht schaffen
Ja für mich ist das indirekt ein Urzeitscreensaver (bin selber erst 16) also das gabs bei dem ersten PC von meinem Dad und ich hab dem Screensaver so gerne zugeschaut
Trotzdem Danke<3


----------



## Genghis99 (30. März 2010)

Guckst du : http://web.onetel.net.uk/~gnudawn/johnny/#freecopy


Ahso - Definitiv - es gibt keine Möglichkeit, den 16-Bit Screensaver unter einem 64 Bit OS zu verwenden.


----------



## Bauer87 (30. März 2010)

Naja, in einer DOSbox könnte es gehen… Ist aber dann kein Screensaver mehr, man muss es dann manuell anschauen.


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

Ja, das könnte funktionieren. Evtl. kann man ja die DOSBox auf Fullscreen schalten


----------



## Khazad (1. April 2012)

auch auf der DosBox lässt es sich nicht starten 

hat da jemand eine andere Idee um es wenigstens auf einem 64 bit System starten zu können... ?


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2012)

Ihn sich einfach mal an gucken ist nicht soo schwer:
"Beliebiges" 32bit oder 16bit Microsoft Betriebssystem unter einer beliebigen VM starten(z.B. Virtualbox kostet ja nichts, oder wenn man eh den XP Mode von Win7 hat dann halt den) und Installieren.


----------

